# Anyone else over 300,000 km.?



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

So I bought our 2006 X-Trail in November 2014 and it had 286K on it. I was a bit concerned that it was too high in mileage but the owners had lots of maintenance records so I went ahead. Recently, after complaining about some other thing that was bugging me, my hubby informed me he had concerns at the time of purchase also but chose not to say anything as he thought it was my decision! I told him next time please speak up as it was his money, too! We have had various issues so far, most of which I have posted about on here...It is soon due for its 6000 km. oil change and will be at 326K then.

So, who else has a very high mileage X-Trail? What have you had to do as far as repairs? Do you still get good gas mileage? (I do, thank god...) Are you wishing you could rid of it and buy something else? Who would buy something like this anyway unless it had a really low price tag? We paid $4500. for this and have put in a fair bit of dough for everything from winter tires, new glass, rear sway bar bushings, replaced fog lamps, brake switch assembly, serpentine belt, O2 sensor, replace rear strut, and a new muffler. 

I imagine it will be best to keep this until I can afford something with less miles, although I live in fear of what will go next. New rotors are on the horizon as it shakes when I brake but was advised to wait until I need to do the brakes, as it will be cheaper for me.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly,
To answer your question, I have a 2006 with 120,000 kms less than yours, but while yours has done lots of easy highway miles, mine has done more city and cottage driving which is typically harder on a vehicle. Last I checked there was a guy on the Aussie forum with over 480,000 and you find used listings in England from 2001 with models well over 300,000.

I hope you realize that you paid less for yours than a lot of people did for one year of their original lease contract. If fact given that you do over 35,000 kms a year you could expect to pay even more if you leased one. Our Bonavista edition had a lit price of 31,900 + prep and dealer fees and taxes when new. We payed a bit over 20 K including taxes and financing charges when we bought it used in 2009 with 56,000 on it from a dealer. 

Since then, from memory, I have replaced both sets of winter and summer tires twice, front and back rotors and brake pads twice, replaced all 4 wheel bearings ( including one rear one twice), both rear brake calipers, both rear sway bar links and bushings, both front tie rods, both front sway bars, both complete front struts including top mounts and bellows, both front control arms ( and one of them twice), spark plugs, both O2 sensors, both top radiator mounts, had parts of the exhaust re-welded, had to fix blower motor, rear wiper motor, changed the battery, oil changes, transmission fluid changes, coolant changes, transfer case gear oil, rear differential gear oil, changed the stereo for an infotainment nav unit, installed back up camera, and of course, changed seat covers. Also had one recall for passenger air bag, and am waiting for the dealer to replace my passenger side seat belt retractor under warranty. Also cleaned MAF, replaced air filter and cabin filter once a year, and had a stone chip fixed immediately on my front windshield. Also a number of electrical bulbs , one cv joint boot, a complete set of keys and the serpentine belt. Had it rustproofed as well.

Its been a daily driver, and never gone a day without starting or having to be in for a lengthy repair. The engine is great and clean inside with good compression, the transmission is faultless, AWD works perfectly. Never a single electrical problem. Handling and steering is fantastic, seats are still comfy, suspension is really tight. I wouldn't hesitate to drive across the country tomorrow. No rust. It will be good for a number of years. Everything I have fixed is a wear item which I have always replaced or had replaced before they were fully worn out.

Rotors are cheap. You are nuts not wanting to change them, especially when you may have to do an emergency stop from high speed on the highway. Your issue may well be caliper related. Its a great vehicle and worth preserving. By way of comparison my Parent's 2009 Hyundai Santa Fe cost them over 4K in repairs in the past year for camshaft replacement and brakes at the dealership. They got 5K for it when trading it (had 130,000 kms on it) towards a new Outback lease. With a fairly hefty downpayment they are paying 480 per month to lease with a 24,000 km a year allowance. Its the top of the line limited model. I might buy out the lease from them in a few years for the 21,000 residual. We will see. Cars are expensive and parts do need replacing after a while.


----------



## Gmember (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi Molly, I bought my 2006 with 225K on it about 2 months ago, and I'm hoping to get to 400K  I have thoroughly enjoyed mine so far. My daughter bought a 2005 with 164K on it about a month previous to mine, and between the two of us we've had the usual repairs including brakes, tires, cam position sensor, sway bar links, etc. The way I see it is that every part we replace is just one less thing to worry about and only adds to the reliability of the vehicle. I just replaced her rotors for the same reason you mentioned. Her rotors looked fine but she didn't care for that movement in the pedal and the shimmy in the steering when she stopped hard. Rotors can get pretty hot, if you have a sticky brake caliper, or even just with heavy usage. A splash of water on hot rotors can cause enough distortion to create this issue. Sadly it can happen to a new rotor just as easily so it's worth having the brakes serviced when changing rotors just to be sure there are no other issues. And the nice thing is you'll regain some peace of mind.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good points Gmember. Also to be considered is that extra heat from the brakes can contribute to cooking the bearings in the affected hub.
And Molly, I did not mean to be insulting or scare you, but I am really impressed with your X trail. Considering the mileage I think you may have payed a bit much but not necessarily. I note that private sales in my area with models that have 250,000 + kms are asking around 2800. There are also other low mileage examples going for 8 to 10K at dealers. You could drive it into the ground and not fix anything, but truth is given the mileage and age you have had minimal issues and no major mechanical problems. Over the course of a year and a few months, and 40,000 kms of driving, you could have easily had more problems with another vehicle with only 130,000 kms. From what you describe it doesn't even sound as if you have any engine or transmission issues, not even stretching of the timing chain. I would think if you wanted to cut and run, somebody would be lucky to buy yours for 2000 to 3000. 
But I say keep it. A woman from Quebec city admired mine in a parking this summer. Told me she had one that she traded in with over 400,000 kms and that if she could have bought a new one again, she would have in a heartbeat. She was driving a Tiguan and said the X trail was the best vehicle she had ever had in her life. Hers suffered rust issues. Parking indoors during the winter with all the salt used here really accelerates rusting.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks , Quad! I wasn't insulted, just took a bit long to reply! The shimmy is not really bad yet and the brakes are still good, so I was just going on the suggestions given by our new mechanics (two different guys) and Toyota, which was that it would be OK to wait till the brakes need doing, unless it got worse or I couldn't stand it. I'll get some quotes from all of them soon, just to see what the costs are, as I am on a budget, too!
Good to know the beastie may have quite a bit of life left, though!


----------



## chewydarth (Feb 5, 2016)

*Find a local mecanic ask friends.*



molly said:


> So I bought our 2006 X-Trail in November 2014 and it had 286K on it. I was a bit concerned that it was too high in mileage but the owners had lots of maintenance records so I went ahead. Recently, after complaining about some other thing that was bugging me, my hubby informed me he had concerns at the time of purchase also but chose not to say anything as he thought it was my decision! I told him next time please speak up as it was his money, too! We have had various issues so far, most of which I have posted about on here...It is soon due for its 6000 km. oil change and will be at 326K then.
> 
> So, who else has a very high mileage X-Trail? What have you had to do as far as repairs? Do you still get good gas mileage? (I do, thank god...) Are you wishing you could rid of it and buy something else? Who would buy something like this anyway unless it had a really low price tag? We paid $4500. for this and have put in a fair bit of dough for everything from winter tires, new glass, rear sway bar bushings, replaced fog lamps, brake switch assembly, serpentine belt, O2 sensor, replace rear strut, and a new muffler.
> 
> I imagine it will be best to keep this until I can afford something with less miles, although I live in fear of what will go next. New rotors are on the horizon as it shakes when I brake but was advised to wait until I need to do the brakes, as it will be cheaper for me.


Buy after market parts they are so cheap these days and they made the x-trail for nearly 10 years dont worrie and run it to death it will keep going and going.Then you will get all your money back.


----------



## 66rover99 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi Molly,

Ours is around 310,000 km currently, and the car gets no rest so we'll be catching up with you soon! We purchased ours in 2010 with 90,000 km on it. It is a 2WD model, which we felt would be OK as we have two other 4WD vehicles here for bad weather. In fact the 2WD in snow mode does almost as well as the other 4WD SUVs, except for in deep snow.

As far as maintenance goes, we've done regular oil changes every 10,000 km at quick-change shops. (not saying this is a good idea, just what we've ended up doing) And we've had a few other bigger ticket items as well:

- 180,000km transmission started slipping so replaced with used unit from wreckers. All well since
- 250,000km replaced suspension struts as the shocks had owrn out which was starting to cause premature tire wear
- 280,000km replaced battery
- several small weld-ups of exhaust shields as they rattled loose
- brakes, rotors, calipers, tires, wipers along the way, but these are regular maintenance and don't count as a costly repair

I am currently looking into the rear wiper not parking – and more recently not functioning at all, and the rear door ajar warning coming on inconsistently. Other posts on here have suggested a possible ground issue so I'll be chasing that down this weekend.

cheers, David


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

So...mine is now over 435K. Do I win?? >

Actually, we are thinking of selling it later this year while it is still sellable, and selling Hubby's Ford diesel truck, and then buying another used SUV with the proceeds. It has been a great little bus, and we like the mileage, etc. But wondering if we should get something a bit roomier, maybe less boxy. It really gets pushed around in high winds, I have noticed, especially since we have moved to Pincher Creek. My old '99 RAV-4 took the wind better than this!


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

*OOPS!!*

OOPS!! I made a typo!! Over 405K, haha!! Still...do I win?? >


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

That's great that it's still going strong. No salt out there so the body disintegrating is not an issue. 
You have had some crazy winds lately and Pincher Creek is a windy place. I skied at Castle Mountain (aka Westcastle) a bunch of times. Back in the day there was no chairlift to the summit because it was too windy to operate a lot of times.
Any SUV is going to be buffeted by heavy winds. I had great results putting a thicker rear sway bar on a Subaru Outback and a Pontiac Vibe.


----------

